# Old cameras and lenses



## Retrocamera (Nov 6, 2009)

My Retrocamera-site is about old equipment. If you wan't to check out the things I use look at my lensreview page (more reviews on the way):
http://www.retrocamera.net/category/lensreviews/

I also run a forum for fans of the japanese brand Yashica. We are about 215 members who use these old cameras and lenses.
YashicaForum.com &bull; Index page

I also have sites which are not about old photography equiepment, but I'll save those for another day


----------

